# Question about spun honey



## armyturner (Oct 13, 2011)

I made my first batch of spun honey abour 3 weeks ago. The honey is cloudy and appears to be a little thicker than when I started, but is nowhere close to the thickness of the starter that I used. How long does it normally take to set?

Thanks


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

do a search for dyce honey. try the cornell site. probably you had a temperature problem.


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Try 8 parts honey to 1 part starter, mix very well approx 15 min allow to set at room temp over night, scim bubbles from the top, pour into containers and refrigerate 72 hrs. This recipe has never failed me yet.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

What was the temperature of the starter and honey when you mixed? How much starter did you use per pound of liquid honey? What temperature are you storing the product at?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have read that 53 degrees is the magic number and temps higher or lower slow formation of crystals. You did not add the starter to honey hot enough to reliquify the starter crystals did you?
If you didn't you will be fine. Let it spend days in the fridge and nights on the counter and see if that doesn't make it march.


----------

